# Books about wine



## chefteldanielle (Dec 2, 2000)

The wine bug has bit me in the b.tt.
I have always liked wine but now my palette is becoming more refined. 
Does anyone have a recommendation for a good book about wines in general, pairings with food etc. Cost is not important..
Thanks
Danielle


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Chefteldanielle,

Here are my recommendations:

The World Atlas of Wine 
by Hugh Johnson

Exploring Wine: The Culinary Institute of America's Complete Guide to Wines of the World 
by Steven Kolpan, Brian H. Smith, Michael A. Weiss

and the classic The Oxford Companion to Wine by Jancis Robinson (Editor), A. Dinsmoor Webb (Editor), Richard E. Smart (Editor)

I'm surprised CC didn't answer this thread already!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The following book seems to be very interesting, Danielle:

Windows on the World Complete Wine Course 2002 : A Lively Guide (Windows on the World Complete Wine Course)
by Kevin Zraly, Peter M. F. Sichel (Introduction)

(Hardcover, October 2001)

Click here for a review from amazon.com


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi Kimmie,

Exploring wine is a good book. I had Mr. Brian Smith as my professor. The book is very detailed though. "Windows on the World Complete Wine Course 2002" is a good summary of "Exploring Wine". 

Good Day...


----------



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

robert finnegan "the essentials of wine"" a good book 

never forget when learning anything to try all you can .when i wanted to learn about wine i would take my book to the store and stand there sometimes 2 hrs and look and read then choose a wine. remember that wine usually needs a partner,food however there are wines to drink solo but your palette ( spelling)needs to be developed a little more i think. but nerver forget it is not what you know it is what you like. the wine world is huge and there is much to absorb,go slow have fun and either keep a log or collect lables it will help you.
drink more wine


----------

